# Multi gang meter bank



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Do they make a meter bank with more than 6 meter positions?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Spartan98 said:


> Do they make a meter bank with more than 6 meter positions?


2-4's


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cletis said:


> 2-4's


Would they both be fed from the load side of the 400amp disconnect?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Spartan98 said:


> Would they both be fed from the load side of the 400amp disconnect?


Yeah, then interlock busses


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

The ganged meter sockets interlock... Do you recommend a certain one?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Spartan98 said:


> The ganged meter sockets interlock... Do you recommend a certain one?


Yes, siemans has good one. I postedlink other day on this??


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Yes, siemans has good one. I postedlink other day on this??


Yeah i saw it thanks I just didn't see anything about interlocking of the buses..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

theres meter stacks that you can just gang on... just bolt the busses together and youre done.


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> theres meter stacks that you can just gang on... just bolt the busses together and youre done.


They all accommodate adding on additional meters


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Spartan98 said:


> They all accommodate adding on additional meters


not all, a 2 gang meter pack is just that... two.


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> not all, a 2 gang meter pack is just that... two.


So if I have to do 7 I would go with a 4 and a three?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Spartan98 said:


> So if I have to do 7 I would go with a 4 and a three?


id use a square d EZ Meter-Pak with a bank of 4 and a bank of 3.


----------

